# .8 GPF Water Closet



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I just read the ad in the P&M mag today about the Niagara Stealth water closet that uses .8 GPF They are the makers of the flapperless water closet that someone posted pictures of used by Glacier Bay.

http://www.stealthtoilets.com/pages/whatis.html

Just wondering what all your thoughts on these water saving water closets are. I know I will see more clogged sewers due to the waste not being carried far enough. I have seen the problem with the power flush water closets since they stretch the flush out longer the slug does not wet the area of the pipe enough to carry all the waste. The Class 5 style flush systems create a good short flush so the slug of water wets more area of the pipe and carries the waste much further.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> I just read the ad in the P&M mag today about the Niagara Stealth water closet that uses .8 GPF They are the makers of the flapperless water closet that someone posted pictures of used by Glacier Bay.
> 
> http://www.stealthtoilets.com/pages/whatis.html
> 
> Just wondering what all your thoughts on these water saving water closets are. I know I will see more clogged sewers due to the waste not being carried far enough. I have seen the problem with the power flush water closets since they stretch the flush out longer the slug does not wet the area of the pipe enough to carry all the waste. The Class 5 style flush systems create a good short flush so the slug of water wets more area of the pipe and carries the waste much further.


Lets see 1.6 minus .8 divided by 1.6 = .50

:thumbdown: 50% reduction in flow rate = a couple more munciple sewer jetters will have to be purchased. 

Might be a good investement for any extra cash you might have laying around.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

when will it end? a .125 gpf water closet?


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Protech said:


> when will it end? a .125 gpf water closet?


It will end with waterless toilets. Just plug it in and it burns it up scoop out the ashes and spread on your lawn. :thumbsup:


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I worked on a 1 GPF toilet like 4 years ago made by a swedish company called IFO it actually worked well. I had to get the parts from a company on the net that imports them.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Phew thats really stretching it on the water usage....

Truth be told unless the sewer length is a really short run there isn't a toilet out there that will carry the waste to the sewer on one flush and really removal of the waste is carried out by water usage from showers, baths, laundry, and dish washing...

*But,*

I see some real problems down the road and it will first rear its ugly head at and older home with a leaking main line constructed of old cast iron or, vitrified clay, with older persons living there getting meals on wheels, not using a lot of water maybe once or twice a week when a home maker aid comes and washes granny's night gowns and helps her bathe...

Then it's gonna get ugly real quick!


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Protech said:


> when will it end? a .125 gpf water closet?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Off topic, sorry, whats the deal with the 1/2 moon on the doors of those old outhouses? Is there a story behind that or wut?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Off topic, sorry, whats the deal with the 1/2 moon on the doors of those old outhouses? Is there a story behind that or wut?


Yea, its the vent!:laughing:

Click here for your real answer


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Off topic, sorry, whats the deal with the 1/2 moon on the doors of those old outhouses? Is there a story behind that or wut?


Yes if you open it you may see a full moon :laughing:


----------

